# Real-Estate Photography?



## Austin Greene (Jan 24, 2014)

Long story short: Through some mutual connections, there is a high probability that a local apartment complex will be having me photograph their community/model rooms/etc. I have no experience in real-estate, which is my main concern, but I feel pretty confident regardless. Looking at their current images which were taken by a third-party "professional" some time ago, I see poor use of lighting, at most one flash used, blown highlights, and a bunch of other seemingly careless errors. 

I'm confident that I can improve on the images they currently have, which is why I'm going through with it. That said, I thought I'd consult with you all if there are any big "uh ohs" I should watch out for. Any common errors you've noticed folks making that ruin otherwise solid real-estate images? I don't plan on moving into this market, but if they like the images I'll likely end up shooting several of their other communities as well, so it seems like a worth-while networking opportunity. 

Best,
Austin


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 24, 2014)

wide angle lens
tripod
high vantage point to shoot from

I have never done this, its just what I have read on the subject so take it or leave it.


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

Look at A LOT of photographs, good, bad, and excellent so you will know the direction to go.  

I know one architectural photographer, and he uses a view camera.  Not everyone does, of course, but your wide-angle lenses should be good ones.

Good luck!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 24, 2014)

togalive said:


> Long story short: Through some mutual connections, there is a high probability that a local apartment complex will be having me photograph their community/model rooms/etc. I have no experience in real-estate, which is my main concern, but I feel pretty confident regardless. Looking at their current images which were taken by a third-party "professional" some time ago, I see poor use of lighting, at most one flash used, blown highlights, and a bunch of other seemingly careless errors.
> 
> I'm confident that I can improve on the images they currently have, which is why I'm going through with it. That said, I thought I'd consult with you all if there are any big "uh ohs" I should watch out for. Any common errors you've noticed folks making that ruin otherwise solid real-estate images? I don't plan on moving into this market, but if they like the images I'll likely end up shooting several of their other communities as well, so it seems like a worth-while networking opportunity.
> 
> ...



Wyogirl pretty much nailed it, basically you want pictures that make all the rooms look a heck of a lot bigger than they actually are, that is more or less what your shooting for as far as effect.


----------



## deeky (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been in real estate and did my own pictures, so here's what I've got.

Wide angle but WATCH OUT for distortion - will actually make a room look smaller to the viewer.

I actually often took pictures from my knees - creates less distortion and better view.

I usually just carried a p&s, but often my best shots were without any flash as long as I shot during the day.

Watch out for mirrors and windows (reflections and blowout).

Talk with the rental agents to find what sells the most units and what the deal killers are.  You can hide a lot with your shots - make sure you are hiding the right parts.  Tapping emotions actually has a very large role in selling real estate, so don't just think entire room-encompassing shots.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 25, 2014)

Fantastic, thanks so much for all the informative replies everyone! After reading them, I feel pretty spot on with the gameplan. I'll make sure to not dial the 17-40 too wide to avoid heavy distortion.

Deeky, I'm curious, how have you approached those images you haven't been using a fill flash in as far as contrast and shadows go? It seems like the clients like images with relatively few shadows, so I'll likely end up using flash to fill, but it would be nice to have a backup plan.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 25, 2014)

Are there windows involved and will you need to bracket for HDR for this shoot? You probably already thought of that aspect.
I am just the newbie taking notes here..good luck.
Nancy


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds like you're in good hands here. My first thought was wide angle. Look at some boat and RV interiors. They make the interior of a 20 foot sloop look like the ball room on the Titanic and it's all due to lens choice and angle.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 25, 2014)

A How-To Guide to Getting Started in Real Estate Photography ? Photography ? Tuts+ Tutorials


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

Search on posts by me with the word "real estate" in them. I've given a lot of advice on this topic in the past.  Feel free to peruse my website as well. I think I represent real estate pretty effectively, but that's for you to decide.

Impression Engineering


----------



## deeky (Jan 29, 2014)

togalive said:


> Deeky, I'm curious, how have you approached those images you haven't been using a fill flash in as far as contrast and shadows go? It seems like the clients like images with relatively few shadows, so I'll likely end up using flash to fill, but it would be nice to have a backup plan.



Sorry, been out for a while.

It all depended on the available light in the room.  I avoided shots of uncovered windows if at all possible.  Pull the sheers, blinds, light curtains, whatever they have as long as it isn't too opaque.  That seems to diffuse the light fairly well.  If it works, shoot back into the house with the windows behind you.  Then make sure you have every light in the room on, including the lamps.  It does make a difference in light and atmosphere.  Just watch your shutter speed so you get crisp shots.

I'm reading this realizing some of it probably goes against the photography 'rules', but it worked for me.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 1, 2014)

togalive said:


> Long story short: Through some mutual connections, there is a high probability that a local apartment complex will be having me photograph their community/model rooms/etc. I have no experience in real-estate, which is my main concern, but I feel pretty confident regardless. Looking at their current images which were taken by a third-party "professional" some time ago, I see poor use of lighting, at most one flash used, blown highlights, and a bunch of other seemingly careless errors.
> 
> I'm confident that I can improve on the images they currently have, which is why I'm going through with it. That said, I thought I'd consult with you all if there are any big "uh ohs" I should watch out for. Any common errors you've noticed folks making that ruin otherwise solid real-estate images? I don't plan on moving into this market, but if they like the images I'll likely end up shooting several of their other communities as well, so it seems like a worth-while networking opportunity.
> 
> ...


A bunch of tips for you...

1.  WYOGIRL nailed it:  at minimum you need a wide angle lens and tripod.  Unless these are executive apartments, they're likely to have small rooms.  So you're probably looking at something like an 18-20mm wide angle.  I doubt you can get away with a 35mm--probably not wide angle enough.
2.  I never really shot high vantage point, agree with the other post about shooting lower to avoid making rooms look small.
3.  I think you're going to need additional lighting.  Probably a soft box with a speed light in it and another soft box with a Fong to bounce off the ceiling.  Popup flash won't do here.  Assume 80% of your shots will be on tripod with a soft box and additional bounce off the ceiling.
4.  Watch for hotspots and reflections (off of door knobs, windows, new paint, doors, class cabinets, wine bottles, cutlery or glasses, etc.
5.  Distortion is a huge issue of course with wide angle lens.
6.  Be clear, absolutely clear with the client about expectations.  They probably don't know enough to be clear on this so you're going to have to ask the right questions to draw out their expectations.  "Good pictures" isn't clear enough of an assignment.  Do they want you to show each room clearly and empty or with furniture?  Do they want to convey a lifestyle (so you get 1-2 people to pose by the pool or in the kitchen).  Parking?  Outside perspective?  View from the windows looking outside?  Amount of closet space?  Clear view of the appliances?  Common space (like community rooms, storage rooms, garages, entry-ways, mailroom, landscaping, walkways)?  Picture of rental office with friendly/smiling staff?  Security (like making it clear it's a gated community or there is security at the door)?


----------



## BobSaget (Feb 1, 2014)

open the blinds and bracket on a tripod with wide angle.  HDR process.


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2014)

Check out virtual tour software which is used by a very successful real estate agent in my area.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 25, 2014)

BobSaget said:


> open the blinds and bracket on a tripod with wide angle.  HDR process.



^^ Exactly. Personally, I never stop learning when shooting real-estate photography. I think I shot close to 80 listings last year and still feel like a newb sometimes.


----------



## DSRay (Mar 25, 2014)

Go read an issue of Architectural Digest.  It's the easiest way to stay on top of the trends in the business and I subscribe and read every issue.  The rest is just hard work and memory.


----------

